# b/w tegu



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i promised updated pictures once i got home from hawaii. i only am going to add 1 for now cuz i am still on dial up at home, so uploading pictures takes a very long time









she has doubled in size since i last saw her. unforunately i do not have the time with my current situation to take care of her properly, so she is for sale, see classifieds

just wanted to post this here 2 incase you guys/gals don't check classifieds that often...
enjoy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic animal.

I want one. A lot. But have decided to wait until I am in my own place, living alone, so I can build the proper enclosure to house one.

Too bad you have to give her up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Tegus are so interesting. The one's at work are like dogs.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

heres another pic of her. got some size to her for being around 8 months


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous! Vivid blacks and whites, like mine. It's a shame you have to part with her. It's barely been a month with mine and I'm whole heartedly attached. I've never had such a personable reptile. Yeah...like dogs.

My buddy's Columbian is doing great but is still a biting little bastard!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you have a really nice tegu there, also debated on getting one


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd really love to get one. I'm just waiting til I have more room.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

enjoy the tegu.. there great when they are small..

you should change the bedding, as i dont think they should be on that one, use mulch or something else instead..

not to act like a nagging parent, but ive owned tegus for 4 yrs, and had to give them away... ive been keeping reptiles for 12 yrs now.. and Argentina tegus, which is what you guys have are insane... they get VERY big.. and you need to socialize them everyday.. otherwise.. when they get bigger, they get out of hand, and you cant control them... they become very vicious. Personally i would put them in the same catagory as large monitors.. they are wicked eaters, and make a good show... but once they get big, which is quick.. its hard to care for them, and trust me.. its impossible to sell... people only want tegus when they are small and still cute... but once they grow up, and realise they you are potentially food.. the jig is up..

my tegu used to almost knock itself out running at the glass in my 120G tank, everytime my rotti came into the room... honestly.. this is just my 2 cents... just really be prepared for what your getting urself into... go buy urself a large pair of gloves that go up to your shoulders, made of rubber...

lol have fun!


----------

